# Dusseldorf Show 2015



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We're off on tour again in a couple of weeks for about 10 weeks around North East France, Belgium and Germany, and we planning to pop in to the big Dusseldorf Motorhone show which is on in approx 4 weeks time.


We have both joined their free "Caravan Salon Dusseldorf" Club on line and have just received our little membership cards.

But a couple of questions please to old hands who've been before:

1. We're planning to be there on Tues and wed nights and maybe Thurs night too (in other words, after the initial weekend rush has died down. 
We do not need EHU, as we've got loads of solar, and thus never use it - so we only need a parking spot.
Do I need to pre-book for these 2 (or 3) nights, or will it be quiet enough by Tuesday that there'll be parking places available if we just turn up?

2. Is it worth pre-booking entry tickets for (say) the Wednesday and Thursday online in advance, or just pay on the door?

3. It looks a truly massive show. Any hints and tips about visiting it, and the city too, whilst we are there?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just turn up; should be OK and join the queue. the marshalls will take you in. We arrived there on the Monday last year and it was very busy, as lots of people who were there for the weekend were clearing out.

You'll need at least 2 days to get round the show! I think you can book tickets, not specific days, so if there's a discount for booking in adavance, do it.

There are buses from the parking to the show - free. Also (I think I'm right?) free busues in to town. The old centre is quite nice, also down to the river. Some good restaurants & bars - plenty of beer.....:wink2:

beware aircaft noise - the parking is right under the flightpath, not worth trying to talk when the planes go over!! But they do stop after 10:30 and start up again about 7am.

added - link to my post from last year!!! 
http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/131-germany-touring/122429-dusseldorf-show-trip-mosel-valley.html


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Excellent advice - many thanks.

I'm pre-booking entry tickets (10 euros for TWO days entry for Club members - and joining the Club is free!), and three days/nights parking without EHU (15 euros per day/night for Caravan Salon Dusseldorf club members, which includes an hour of free wifi each day too, as well as access to the shower blocks, fresh water, and waste dumps - and ALSO FREE public transport travel into and around the city from the Motorhome parking site at the exhibition centre too).
We're planning to do two days at the show, and then the third day exploring Dusseldorf city; with an option to add another nights stay for 15 euros if we want a second day in the city.

As I understand it, this is by some distance the biggest motorhome show in Europe (we went to the Paris show last year and that was massive!).

I have to say that I think these prices put UK shows to utter shame.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

quite right! and the show makes the NEC look like a garden shed!


Interestingly last year we were sat out in the evening, and lots of cars started arriving, because Germany were playing Argentina in a friendly at the stadium next door; near to kick off some of the motorhome parking area was used for cars - some of the people arriving were rather bemused to see loads of English people sat outside their motorhomes drinking german beer! They lost by the way:smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I expect the result would have been the same if it had been Oxford playing eh!!!!

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

probably more if we'd been playing Argentina!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

From my experience a couple of years ago the EHU pitches were gone long before now, mostly it seemed to exhibitors.

As for solar and satellite tv make sure you aren't directed into the area planted with trees it was amusing to watch the dishes going up and just spinning round and round on some vans. That lead to quite a bit of shunting around by some of them to try and get a signal that wasn't obstructed by trees - same must go for solar.

Incidentally the main treed (the non-EHU) area is (well was) also the furthest from the showers, WCs and water taps.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

One very important bit of advice, arrive with enough water to last you the time you intend to stay!

If you arrive when it's busy which is most of the time early week you are swept into the parking spaces and there is no water anywhere other than the service area which has only 2 points which is inadequate for 2000 MH's

The Aire/Parking spaces are in lines/lanes they'll put you almost bumper to bumper if you allow it and the next lane either side is 2m, once in you can be stuck until it starts thining out later in the week.

Having said all that it's a great show with lots of happy folk about and very few children.

The best way to organise your time is to list your interests and schedule your movement around that otherwise you will see everything and remember nothing,there is that much to see!!

Enjoy.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Many thanks for all the very useful advice. Excellent stuff!

We carry 140 litre tank of fresh water and that lasts the both us for a week, so shouldn't be any water problems on site. 
We never use EHU nowadays, only 12 volt, so I just need to make sure I'm parked in a non-shaded spot for the solar panels


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the useful information. We are visiting the show for the first time this year, planning to stay Wednesday night through to Sunday morning with Thursday and one other day at the show and one day visiting the city. Having spent the last couple of autumns at Calpe Mar and enjoyed his music nights we will be looking out for The Nomad checking out the 2016 models. What's the chance of some mellow saxophone solos on the campsite in the evenings?!


----------

